# Frog/Lizard/Rainforest Tattoo



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok guy im looking for ur help i done quite abit of research but i wanted ur opinion.

ok well i want to have a half sleve done (top of my arm) wiv like a rain forest scene wiv frogs and little lizards on.

i esp like the red eyes but i really want it to be correct not just mixed species in wiv others that wouldnt live together.

so wat i need from you guys is a list of frogs, lizards maybe even bright colourful bugs that live in the same bits of the rain forest.

And also different plants.

i hope you can help thank you guys.xxxxxx


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump :2thumb:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

look in this ...


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

wow thats amazing massive compared to wat i wanna get


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone one else help me


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Red eyes are colourfull so are darts, mantellas, reed frogs, harlaquin toads..... i could go on and on. Plants, insects and the lizards will bepend on what frog you choose.

with only wanting half an arm done i personally think 1 or 2 frogs of the same species would be better as the more you have the less detailed they would be.

I have a nice idea for a frog tattoo i want done, will share once it has been inked on me.

Is that your peronal tattoo in the pic?


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Tina, that is some mighty ink!

I'd love a rainforest design..I'd go for dart frogs since they are so colourful..but thats me


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

tina b said:


> look in this ...


Wow. Amazing :no1:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

its not me but i love it. i just want my frogs to look real tho i do already have a red eye on my foot.

so would love more red eyes so wat darts would mix wiv them also wat plants too...

thanx guys i want it to be correct.x


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone else:2thumb:


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

wow thats awesome..love it =]

ad


----------

